# Chicago Dec 8th



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Anyone want to herf a few? Flying into Midway around 6. Heading up to Milwaukee later that night.

Hog, Mr C, Cookie, Julian, et al....?


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

Wont be able to make it. To bad you werent flying into rfd (rockford)


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

I'm game. Any chance you would want to meet up in my neighborhood (north of Lincoln Park) ?
My car is dead. Well and it wouldn't be much good if there were snow by then anyways...
There's a nice bar that I go to - nothing fancy, but everyone that works there is really nice.


----------



## bruceolee (Jun 26, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> Anyone want to herf a few? Flying into Midway around 6. Heading up to Milwaukee later that night.
> 
> Hog, Mr C, Cookie, Julian, et al....?


Dave, when are you ever gonna fly down to "Gods waiting room" and herf with us? Pound for pound I think we could keep up with you. Ron of course would get ya drunk or slip something in your drink to even out our odds but still the question remains. When? if ever.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

I'm there, as long as there's not a blizzard...and even that might not stop me.  Know a place Dave? The South Side isn't my usual stomping grounds....if not, I have some people I can ask.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Icehog and Klugs on the loose !

Oh My ! :al


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> I'm there, as long as there's not a blizzard...and even that might not stop me.  Know a place Dave? The South Side isn't my usual stomping grounds....if not, I have some people I can ask.


Mumbles posted this

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=218298&postcount=3

Turns out I'm going to be half way to Iowa for Lunch on Thursday. Can probably get back downtown or really anywhere in the area by 5-6.


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

Dave clear out your pm's LOL

half way to Iowa for lunch ?? Where ya gonna be ? I am between Iowa a chitown


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

mr.c said:


> Dave clear out your pm's LOL
> 
> half way to Iowa for lunch ?? Where ya gonna be ? I am between Iowa a chitown


YUp Dave, can't PM ya.....


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

so am I for that matter......i'm just 45 minutes from mr.c.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Sorry. Fixed.

I think its Spring Grove.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

Spring Grove is ten minutes from me! However, I can't get together until around 4. There are a few places by me that we can smoke. I'll drop you a line.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Some heavy hitters meeting for a nice herf.

We definatley need some stories after this one. 

Have fun guys.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Spring Grove is fine by me, just as easy as South or North side of the city...I'm ready!


----------



## MikeZ (Sep 23, 2005)

Let me know where you guys are getting together. I'm open that night.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Klugsie said:


> Anyone want to herf a few?


Why do I live in the desert??????


----------



## drill (Jan 1, 2000)

i'm going to be up around I-80
south of bruce that day so if you guys do a late lunch or early eve meet let me know and i'll drive up
i'll grab some extra stuff to bring along this week incase this pulls together

bruce,dave call me if this fly's.

k


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Dave, too bad you are flying into Midway, O'Hare is a lot closer to Spring Grove. 

Let's try to get a plan together, I am more than willing to drive up Northwest in order to accomodate the others.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

RPB67 said:


> Some heavy hitters meeting for a nice herf.
> 
> We definatley need some stories after this one.
> 
> Have fun guys.


True. And I hope someone brings a camera...Pics are the best!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ron


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

How about Porter's in Crystal Lake? Nice "oyster bar", comfortable place to enjoy a cigar drinking black and tans!
It's on Virginia ave. which is RT 14. I figure this would be a good location as Dave has to jump on the tollway to pick up an associate a bit later that evening. I can be there at around 4-4:30.......can't get off work.

LMK what you guys think.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Bruce said:


> How about Porter's in Crystal Lake? Nice "oyster bar", comfortable place to enjoy a cigar drinking black and tans!
> It's on Virginia ave. which is RT 14. I figure this would be a good location as Dave has to jump on the tollway to pick up an associate a bit later that evening. I can be there at around 4-4:30.......can't get off work.
> 
> LMK what you guys think.


Good by me. We will be well "warmed up" by the time you get there.

I will probably getr there around 2-2:30.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Porter's is a very cool place....good call! I will get home from work aroung 7:30 Thursday AM, catch a nap and head out to Crystal Lake.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> Porter's is a very cool place....good call! I will get home from work aroung 7:30 Thursday AM, catch a nap and head out to Crystal Lake.


Opens at 3:00. I'll be in the cloud of smoke in the parking lot starting around 2:00. Looking forward to seeing you guys again.

MMBLES - Round 2 Around 8-9:00 - We need directions.


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

If anyone else can make it for round 2 - Gannons on Lincoln Ave, up in Lincoln Square.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

mmblz said:


> If anyone else can make it for round 2 - Gannons on Lincoln Ave, up in Lincoln Square.


I'm going to try and drag the Hog down. He will probably whine and not want to listen to my Ipod on the way though. (My Ipod rocks)


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> (My Ipod rocks)


So I've heard


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

just finished stocking my travel humi for a visit by DaKlugs. Took me 30 minutes to pick out something extra old and $hitty for this little get together!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Bruce said:


> just finished stocking my travel humi for a visit by DaKlugs. Took me 30 minutes to pick out something extra old and $hitty for this little get together!


Make sure MRN washes the car before you go !


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Bruce said:


> just finished stocking my travel humi for a visit by DaKlugs. Took me 30 minutes to pick out something extra old and $hitty for this little get together!


  I might have something old and shitty for you as well.

Were at the Great Americn Bagel. 20 mins till Porters opens and The hog arrives. See you when you get there.

Julian.. our guy lands at Midway at 8:15. We plan on picking him up at 8:30 and should be in your area around 9-9:15


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

Sounds good - drive carefully!


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

Just got home from our little get together. Great time with some great company! Smoked some "ok" cigars, nothing too exciting but it was the company that made them more enjoyable. Good food, drinks, atmosphere, and above all else, good people! Thanks guys!


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Bruce said:


> Just got home from our little get together. Great time with some great company! *Smoked some "ok" cigars, nothing too exciting * but it was the company that made them more enjoyable. Good food, drinks, atmosphere, and above all else, good people! Thanks guys!


 :r 
Maybe by your standards.

Wow. Bruce THANK YOU!!!! OK enough that I kept staring at them between each puff. Great choice of location and cigars. A humbling and wonderful experience. I think the waitress was serious about the homeless shelter donation of leftovers. Tom's face looked like two halves his grin was so big all night long.

Drive to Mil sucked. Just got in. Next time Julian.

Do girls really have guy friends or are they just ....


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Just a wonderful herf with an old friend and two new ones. Dave, it was awesome to sit, talk and smoke with you again, I hope we don't have to wait another 5 months for the next time. I think Doug was in awe of the whole experience, especially Bruce's "Shock and Awe" cigars. Bruce, you are a great guy and I had a ball getting to meet you and look forward to herfing again soon....even if it means I have to smoke one of those "crappy old" cigars again.

Great company, food and conversation...even though the smokes were awesome, the company was the real pleasure...thanks guys!


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

Wish I could have made it up there - my car would have been stuck before I even pulled out of the garage though


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

I can't believe you stopped for food on the way home. Well couldn't until I kept thinking about it, we stopped. Happy meal cheesburger really hit the spot.  Kept having to lean out and de-ice the wipers.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

I had some Cajun catfish, and it gave me an excuse to have another Vodka and fire up the Mag 46 you gave me...which was a wonderful cap on a wonderful evening!!


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> I had some Cajun catfish, and it gave me an excuse to have another Vodka and fire up the Mag 46 you gave me...which was a wonderful cap on a wonderful evening!!


How was it? Have one to try (My first from that cab) on the way home tomorrow.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> How was it? Have one to try (My first from that cab) on the way home tomorrow.


Great flavor, not real similar to other Upmanns I've had, a bit more lively. Perfect burn and easy draw. Two strangers commented on how awesome it smelled at the bar.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> Great flavor, not real similar to other Upmanns I've had, a bit more lively. Perfect burn and easy draw. Two strangers commented on how awesome it smelled at the bar.


RU sure it wasn't

Gas from all the cocktail sauce we ate? :z


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> RU sure it wasn't
> 
> Gas from all the cocktail sauce we ate? :z


Any comments about my gas would not have been positive....trust me.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

To sum up my evening quite candido after a while my taste buds needed clemencio but I left feeling estupundo.  

Thanks for taking the time and braving the weather to get together guys.


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> estupundo.


You so suck....glad you guys had a great time. Maybe next time!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Definately living large !!!


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

Here's a "de-cyphered" list of the cigars that we smoked:

Dunhill Don Candido Seleccion Suprema 500 (1979)
Romeo y Julieta Clemenceau (1972)
Por Larranaga Coronas (1970)
Punch SS #2 (1994)
Upmann Naturales en tubo (1970's)

Along with oysters on the half shell, jumbo shrimp, garlic mussels, crab cakes, crab quesadillas, calamari, and oysters "Billy" , and numerous black and tans.


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

Bruce said:


> Here's a "de-cyphered" list of the cigars that we smoked:
> 
> Dunhill Don Candido Seleccion Suprema 500 (1979)
> Romeo y Julieta Clemenceau (1972)
> ...


It was cool to read people got together and had a good time with some fine smokes. But, now I'm just jealous. Sounds like you all had a good one.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Bruce said:


> Here's a "de-cyphered" list of the cigars that we smoked:
> 
> Dunhill Don Candido Seleccion Suprema 500 (1979)
> Romeo y Julieta Clemenceau (1972)
> ...


Best day of the post-summer for me so far...good food, great friends, superp cigars...all I could have asked for in addition was Jennifer Biel!!


----------

